# What do I cover up when cleaning engine bay?



## dunc1n (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi folks,

I have just bought myself surfed HD and 303 aerospace protectant, and I'm about to clean my engine bay.
The problem I have though, is that I don't know what areas to cover up!

The car I have is a nissan GTR, can someone help me out with this please? Maybe there is a diagram or something showing the parts that need to be covered up? I dunno.

Also, do you just spray on the 303 aerospace protectant and leave it? Or do I have to rub it in with an applicator?

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## voodoocars (Oct 20, 2012)

Nothing. It will be fine. Just spray agitate and hose off.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

dunc1n said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have just bought myself surfed HD and 303 aerospace protectant, and I'm about to clean my engine bay.
> The problem I have though, is that I don't know what areas to cover up!
> ...


This is what i do.

Post #3. http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=310961

As for 303, you can either spray on and leave it to dry or you can apply with a microfibre cloth for a more controlled application; so it doesn't overspray onto the painted parts, which is what i prefer.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a question that I cant seem to find the answer to;

I do understand the need to avoid water getting into electricals and delicate areas and the need to tape up alternators and batteries etc, but having taped it all up could I then stand back a couple of feet and use a foam lance with a gentle TFR mix in it to clean the whole engine bay ?

I am thinking of AG Pressure Wash which I have plenty of as it seems to be a good general cleaner and de-greaser on bodywork so would it be safe in the engine bay too ?

Or would this be Wallet Suicide ?


----------



## SeanC2 (Jan 21, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> I have a question that I cant seem to find the answer to;
> 
> I do understand the need to avoid water getting into electricals and delicate areas and the need to tape up alternators and batteries etc, but having taped it all up could I then stand back a couple of feet and use a foam lance with a gentle TFR mix in it to clean the whole engine bay ?
> 
> ...


I've seen a few posts on here of people doing what you've described and flat out snowfoaming their engine bay. It's apparently safe, but I'm far too scared to try.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I also just realised that I have two bottles of Rapid Dirt Shifter which would probably do a great job in the engine bay !


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I never bother keep the engine running then power wash it had no trouble I have petrol and diesel foucs


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Tape up nothing. Personally i don't go crazy with a pressure washer, open hose, some APC and a couple brushes.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

cover battery, fusebox, thats it really. i use diluted truck wash in work on full valets under the bonnet and doors shuts, have a £2500 mac tool Diesel power washer at my disposal which u can crank up to 180c. altho 100c i rarely go beyond. just dont direct water into certain areas. common sense really.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Use the Surfex HD in the snow foam... Pressure wash the dirtier areas around the electrics but "hose shower" the top parts...


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

Over done hundreds of engine bays and the only one that has ever gone wrong was one of mine. Spray rinse spray brush rinse


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

phillipnoke said:


> I never bother keep the engine running then power wash it had no trouble I have petrol and diesel foucs


DON'T keep the engine running unless you want to risk hydrolocking the engine! :doublesho


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Make a point of covering the alternator and other exposed parts ie cable's, wire's etc. I use baking foil as it moulds itself to these parts and foil is water proof too. It works very well and no water has ever reached these parts :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

On Nissan V6 engines, make sure you don't get water into the connections for IACV or TPS, as any water will probably fry the ECM as well, so cover and tape up all electrical connectors you can see and leave to air dry, without starting the engine, for a few hours.
(the voice of experience!)


----------

